# Some Stacking Pics...Advice?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright...tear 'em up. This is Bryco this evening working on his table manners  I know not to use this lead in show, but its fun for me for practice! He is almost 19 weeks now, 2.4 lbs.

I feel like I am doing something wrong on the front half?














































That's all for now...I do feel though lol...that we've made quite the improvement since...(esp since I was doing it to the wrong side then...but his angulation is ironing itself out a little, I think , it was off a bit in these earlier pics)



















Any comments are welcome...I'm new at everything, so any words of advice or help are appreciated  He's learning this is fun, and is being much more cooperative, as you can see, there is no treat shoved in his face anymore.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He's having his major puppy nakeds ATM lol. Also please ignore my horrendous PJ colours.

Edited to add...his topline is level, but a lot of times, when I'm stacking him, he kinda cinches it up...which makes it look like the first few pictures. I also can't seem to get his front feet to do what I want...I get the back ones right, but then the fronts there's just no winning...anything I can do to stop the cinching, or do we just need more practice?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not very good at this, the only thing i could add is that you should try to support his tail up not hold it up. Thats what i was told anyway!! He looks good tho, cant believe how much hes changing. Such a sweetie pie x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks much better in the last two pics. In the first ones, you have his front out too far. His front legs need to drop down straight from his shoulders, so you have him stacked with his front too far out. But you corrected it in the last couple, so it's all good. He's turning out sooooooooooo cute!! 

Remember to practice on the ground too and use a mirror so you can see what the judge does. Also a video camera is great also to critique yourself. Once you get him on the table, get used to setting him up quickly so you're not fussing with him when the judge turns to take a look. First impressions count so get that topline straight. 

Also, get him used to being stacked and then having strangers go over him. Take him everywhere you can and socialize. Get people to go over him everywhere you go. 

When you have his lead on when he's on the table, flip it over your shoulders so that it's out of the way and make sure you bait him 'straight on' so that he's not got his head way back looking up. Also practice on having him stay in position while you take your hands off him and have him look at you without moving. Just a few seconds to start.

You're doing great!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

When i went to ring craft (show raining classes) i was told the easiest way to stack a small dog on a table was to lift it up of the table with both your hands, one on its bum and one on its front. The front hand has to have some fingers going through the front legs and the front of the body has to be lower than the back. Since the dog is lifted up off the table it will straighten out its two front legs. When the front legs are straight put the front half of the dog down. Then follow with the back half. I hope that made sense. I will try take some photos for you or a video so you know what i mean and so that you could try it with Bryco to see if it works for you.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some pics i just took of Layla. They arnt very good as she wasnt cooperating because i had disturbed her when she was sunbathing :lol:
Also she isnt totally to standards so just ignore that, shes the best i have to demonstrate with & im not the best of stackers :lol:
Anyways they will hopefully give you a little bit better of an idea of what i was trying to describe above even thought the pics arnt very good.

Step one: Lift dog off table, front of body lower than back.









Step two: Place front paws down onto table. Still holding back end up.


Step three: Place back paws down.


Step four: Minor adjustments - Adjust anything you arnt happy (feet - you could move them slightly) with and support tail up. If you arnt happy at all start again.


At first Bryco might stuggle a bit because he isnt used to being held at an angle so just hold him there until he calms down, then place legs on table etc. (it normally isnt long before they calm down and get used to it)
To help with the front legs you could also stack near the edge of a table because then he knows if he steps forward he might fall off.

Heres a video that i found on youtube of a boy stacking a smooth coat chihuahua. You may prefer his method better.

Good luck with Bryco, hes looking really good.


Edit: Your going to have to bear with me, photobucket isnt working properly argh! :foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rache said:


> I'm not very good at this, the only thing i could add is that you should try to support his tail up not hold it up. Thats what i was told anyway!! He looks good tho, cant believe how much hes changing. Such a sweetie pie x


He really has changed the most in the past 2ish weeks, he lost a lot of his puppy fluffy, his torso lengthened, a few adult teeth are peeking through, he's getting a little personality, and has grown like a weed lately (and finally!!). His tail is definitely his most problem area lol.



Brodysmom said:


> He looks much better in the last two pics. In the first ones, you have his front out too far. His front legs need to drop down straight from his shoulders, so you have him stacked with his front too far out. But you corrected it in the last couple, so it's all good. He's turning out sooooooooooo cute!!
> 
> *Ok  This is the part I was unsure about. I looked at pictures but most are adults with their full fur, so I couldn't exactly tell what was going on. Problem is when I go to fix the front his back end has a little cow.*
> 
> ...


Phew. Thanks! LOL I know we have so much work to do and some of it I just can't see yet, so advice is great. Esp. the part about what his front end should be doing. 



JRZL said:


> Here are some pics i just took of Layla. They arnt very good as she wasnt cooperating because i had disturbed her when she was sunbathing :lol:
> Also she isnt totally to standards so just ignore that, shes the best i have to demonstrate with & im not the best of stackers :lol:
> Anyways they will hopefully give you a little bit better of an idea of what i was trying to describe above even thought the pics arnt very good.
> 
> ...


I've tried this technique before and he just goes tiddly wink crazy. Maybe my problem is I'm not giving him time to calm down mid-air. I definitely need to figure out what should be done though to get those front feet in the correct position so will try the lettign him calm down...thank you for the pictures!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Like said earlier last pics of the latest ones is the best. if need be cans same height can be used or tape lines and have him stand on those also what was said a mirror is your best friend I also used camera taking pics and seeing my mistakes. Now on the tail issue I know his curls up but let him try to have it up with out you holding it ears and tail up and attention on what you want him to do if he doesn't hold tail up then put over his back but not straight up. front feet straight down and back slightly out but you can also straight open hand should place on butt towards down to table. pratice this for 15 mins a day with lots of praise. just advice to help

you are both doing GREAT and more often you practice the better one day stack next bait next gait so on.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes Rachel is right! Support dont hold the tail For example (Thgis picture is rubbish io agree but if you look at her tail it might help, i need new ones really!)

Hope this helps

I love his colourings coming through!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You deffo need new pics of Mimi!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks! I posted like a thread full not long ago 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=52748&highlight=cheeky+crew


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We always need more Mimi though


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ill get some more this weekend  More of "Smishy" please!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Its basically trial and error with the stacking. Normally potential show dogs have been stacked from a very early age to get them used to being handled on the table. I'm sure with patience you will get the stacking bit. I agree with holding the tail up from the very base with your fingers just supporting the tail. Holding the tail like that shows the tail set for photo purposes normally. A lot of US and European photo's are like that.

Just keep practising LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Its basically trial and error with the stacking. Normally potential show dogs have been stacked from a very early age to get them used to being handled on the table. I'm sure with patience you will get the stacking bit. I agree with holding the tail up from the very base with your fingers just supporting the tail. Holding the tail like that shows the tail set for photo purposes normally. A lot of US and European photo's are like that.
> 
> Just keep practising LOL


His tail is a bit of a problem right now. It's a curl/piggytail! So I will try holding it from the base, but I think it may still be too curled, which is why I've been holding it the way I have :-/ I know that's a fault, but its what I've got to work with for now so I'm hoping it corrects some as he gets older, and that as his tail fills out, it won't be so easy to see. The rest of him is pretty nice so I guess a gal can hope!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I know he has a curl tail, I was watching some videos of chihuahuas doing show and saw this boy and thought of you and bryco, it might help you so here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNqZ_bYs9qs


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I know he has a curl tail, I was watching some videos of chihuahuas doing show and saw this boy and thought of you and bryco, it might help you so here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNqZ_bYs9qs


Awe, his tail is better than Bryco's though. Bryco's is ridiculous. When he's all proud, it's not horrid, but definitely too much of a curl. I just hope he ends up with a super full tail LOL.

That male is really nice though!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

well the male is older but I am sure as a pup his tail probably was like Bryco's.. give him time but what I was seeing was that male's tail was up there and didnt need to be held cause of its shape trust me with the straight ones it is a battle so make it to your advantage LOL if that makes sense. dont worry about the tail as much as placing feet right and ears up and also gaiting.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> well the male is older but I am sure as a pup his tail probably was like Bryco's.. give him time but what I was seeing was that male's tail was up there and didnt need to be held cause of its shape trust me with the straight ones it is a battle so make it to your advantage LOL if that makes sense. dont worry about the tail as much as placing feet right and ears up and also gaiting.


Sounds good. The judge didnt seem too bothered by his tail. Bryco's is doing wonky things lately so maybe its getting stronger. The tail isn't genetic, I've learned that much. Despite that, his dad had the same tail as a puppy and a gorgeous tail as an adult. His breeder showed me that b'c I kinda was like...ummm tail is cute but....? Honestly I think it's the sweetest little thing in the world, so cute, but I know bad for show. I maybe am impatient because I wanted to get him in the ring a few times in September but maybe I'll wait til his tail at least fills out a bit.

He's doing better w/ baiting lately, not plunking his butt down in a sit as often haha...that seems to be what he thinks he should do. I regret ever teaching that dog to sit!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL I did the samething taught her to sit then said ooopps but as they grow and mature i think it gets better. have you came up with a word for the stacking position?
I use "wait" after I fix her feet some say "stack" "Stay" "stand pretty" whatever works for you. it helps when baiting for a free stack.
I know what you mean to hurry up and get in there. even if its a fault it isnt a disqualification I believe so you can get the expreince still. I was hoping to show Cali in Aug but there isn't very many shows and I will be at a meetup when there is one so waiting for Sept. a 4 day one woohoo! and maybe a 2 day one the next weekend. 
at the meetup we are having a fake show so she will get the expreince without the pressure LOL. this should be fun too bad we aren't close so we can show at the same time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> LOL I did the samething taught her to sit then said ooopps but as they grow and mature i think it gets better. have you came up with a word for the stacking position?
> I use "wait" after I fix her feet some say "stack" "Stay" "stand pretty" whatever works for you. it helps when baiting for a free stack.
> I know what you mean to hurry up and get in there. even if its a fault it isnt a disqualification I believe so you can get the expreince still. I was hoping to show Cali in Aug but there isn't very many shows and I will be at a meetup when there is one so waiting for Sept. a 4 day one woohoo! and maybe a 2 day one the next weekend.
> at the meetup we are having a fake show so she will get the expreince without the pressure LOL. this should be fun too bad we aren't close so we can show at the same time.


Its so true...and I guess I want to get the experience now...versus wait til he's "ready" but maybe I'm not. I'd rather work out my kinks now, even if he has a glaringly obvious fault, than later lol. Would be so fun if we ended up at the same show or two. As soon as he's "decent" I'm gonna hit as many shows as I can bam bam bam and try to finish him. I have free flights for the next year and I want him finished before that or I give up LOL.


----------

